# Maytag refrigerator not cooling



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

seems like a defrost problem. take the back panel of the freezer off and see if the evaporator coil has heavy ice build up. if it does, then its likely its the defrost heater not doing its job but it could also be the defrost timer or the defrost theromstat. if the evaporator coil has no build up then its likely its the air diffuser/damper control. which is located between the freezer and refrigerator compartments. if there is ice build up on the evaporator, test out the defrost system(you would need a multimeter). to test out the components of the defrost system...

Locate the pin in the center of the defrost timer and using a standard screwdriver, turn it clockwise until it clicks. Wait a few minutes and check if the defrost heater warms up.

If the defrost heater warms up, then its the defrost timer.

If it doesnt warm up,unplug the fridge and check the defrost heater for continuity(ohms).

If the defrost heater has no continuity(infinity ohms), replace it.

If the defrost heater is closed(an ohm reading), then replace the defrost thermostat.


----------

